# Hangers and OWSJ



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

You are hanging a long run of MJ pipe across a ceiling space, perpendicular to the OWSJ, which is spaced at 6' apart. If you put hangers at each joist, you end up with odd spacing of hangers and every second length of pipe gets only 1 hanger. 

What is your preferred method of dealing with this? 

In new construction I like to put lengths of uninstrut on the roof deck and drill through the deck every 5' for rod, fastened to the strut. I haven't found a solution I really like when it's in an existing building though. Curious to hear different ways guys have done it, as I have seen a few methods.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Many ways to do it of course. What I've done is centered the first full length on the first joist and put hangers 1' from each end. Then measure back to the fitting where I started and put a short length in there. So at least it looks good on the full lengths from below. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OWSJ's are like cops...there's never one around when you really need one. 

I usually cut a 7' piece of unistrut to span the gap between OWSJ's, secure it with bolts, and drop all-thread and clevis hangers from there. And yes, I know that adds a ton of material cost on long runs. Tell the GT to take his whining to the engineer and architect.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

6 feet span,then I assume it is a concrete deck? If so just put a hanger were needed with a dropin anchor. If it isn't a concrete lid add strut where needed.


----------

